# Lens hood no longer sNug.



## bykes (Sep 25, 2014)

Recently I've noticed the lens hood on my 100L Macro no longer fits snugly on the lens. Red dots are lined up properly and it's seated correctly, but there is a little jiggle to it. Has anyone noticed this or know of a fix?

Thanks


----------



## gregorywood (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Lens hood no longer sung*

I bought one used (very lightly) a few weeks ago and I thought I was crazy when I noticed it was a little sloppy. I couldn't determine if I just hadn't noticed it, or if it was a new development.

File that under "for what it's worth". 

Greg


----------



## arjay (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Lens hood no longer sung*

My 24-105 also has a hood that is not snug, I applied a small piece of black masking tape to the lens and it snugged up enough to stop rattling around. 
It fixed the problem
It isn't terribly obvious
It is completely reversible.


----------



## ERHP (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Lens hood no longer sung*

That happened with mine right out of the box. Of course it arrived on Friday and I wanted to use Saturday morning. Tape would have probably been a better solution but since I was already at the location I used a less attractive method. On the lip of the hood where it rests against the lens, I used my Benchmade to make a series of tiny cuts that pushed the plastic out. 20 cuts later, snug and you can't see it unless the hood is off. Still good a year later.

/Tape is a much better idea though


----------



## drummstikk (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Lens hood no longer sung*

Unless you have random strangers walking up to you and jiggling your lens shade, this problem is of consequence only to you and has zero effect on image quality. I owned a 70-200mm f/2.8 IS (Mark nothing) lens for about 7-8 years, and by the time I sold it, the shade had gotten fairly "wiggley." But it never threatened to fall off and still blocked stray light as well as it ever did. My 24-105 f/4.0 shade also did the same thing. But in its declining years, it was used exclusively on APS-C cameras, so I substituted a deeper rubber hood for the stock hood.

It seems possible that Canon could engineer a mount method that would not suffer this type of wear. Maybe they could also do something about this phenomenon where the plastic shade gradually goes from an attractive matte finish to an uneven glossy/shiny finish after months or years of handling (form oils in your skin, I presume).

Make your own judgment on what this says about Canon engineering and build quality, but for now I suppose we have to just consider it "normal wear." For my part, I hope there are other design imperatives higher up on the whiteboard than "shade that stays tight and pretty."


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Lens hood no longer sung*

Plastics deteriorate over time. Even $$$$ Engineering plastics go bad, as I had some first hand experience with. Design plays a part, as does manufacturing processes and materials. I recall one case where a manufacturing worker wanted to produce the best quality, so he put extra additive in the bin for producing plastic used for insulating electrical wire. The problem was that the additive was for color, and since it was black, it was basically carbon. Since the wire was going into a spacecraft, we required our receiving QA to test every inch of it for flaws (Using high voltage). The wire insulation was 100% conductive. Wire insulation that doesn't insulate is pretty bad. Usually, we see pinholes from poor process control or bubbles that pop when the high voltage punctures them. 

The real issue to me is the cost of replacing a hood when it goes bad after a few years. Canon prices for them are silly. You can purchase knockoffs, but they will likely not last long.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Lens hood no longer sung*

If you are in the habit of taking the lens hood on and putting it on, the little (and it is little) plastic nub that fits in to an equally small notch will start to wear. 

I have a lens hood that I don't have a lot of confidence that it will stay on. I put one of those Lens Leashes on it so that if it does disconnect, it won't drop to the ground but will dangle from the lens. Fortunately, it has not detached yet. 

Anyone else use those inexpensive lens leashes for their lens hoods?


----------



## FTb-n (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Lens hood no longer sung*

For what it's worth, the hood for my 24-105 was loose from day one. I tried a cheap third-party hood off Amazon and it has a much better fit, snug and never accidentally bumped off. I know that the flocking on Canon hoods can reduce reflective glare, but I haven't seen an issue with my cheap hood.


----------



## Hannes (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Lens hood no longer sung*

The way it is constructed it does go lose with time. My canon 70-200 2.8 IS also was very lose by the time I bought it and I ended up getting a new hood for it straight away as the old one wouldn't stay on. In that case I think it is because the lens is metal instead of plastic.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Lens hood no longer sung*

None of my lens hoods have ever been able to sing 

The hood on my 24L II is loose and came that way - that model is notorious for having a lousy hood. So are some of the other models which is why Canon has started adding the lock button to their newer hoods.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: Lens hood no longer sung*



mackguyver said:


> None of my lens hoods have ever been able to sing



That's because your lens hood lacks the dynamic voice range necessary. 

snicker


----------



## bykes (Oct 16, 2014)

*Re: Lens hood no longer sung*



AcutancePhotography said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > None of my lens hoods have ever been able to sing
> ...



Haha. Clearly I need to proof my posts better. . Thanks for all the feedback! I will live with it.


----------

